# save power, turn of cpu?

## dambacher

Hi there.

I run a dual xeon dual core ht server board giving an cpu count of 8.  But at night I barely need one alone...

Who can give me a pointer on how to turn off a whole cpu core  on idle and on on load?

ACPI is running

cpufreq doesn't

Suspending is to heavy stuff for the software I'm running.

bye

dambacher

----------

## drjimmy42

I'm not sure that's possible.  What's wrong with cpufreq?  Have you tried the cpufreqd or cpufrequtils ebuilds?  They work well for me but I am on a measely laptop.  Not that firebreathing beast you have.

----------

## kernelOfTruth

give this kernel option a try:

 *Quote:*   

> CONFIG_HOTPLUG_CPU:                                                                        │  
> 
>   │                                                                                            │  
> 
>   │ Say Y here to experiment with turning CPUs off and on, and to                              │  
> ...

 

----------

## dambacher

Hi

@drjimmy42: i tested cpufreq but it did not work with my chipsetl.

@kernelOfTruth: THis is what I am searching for. I will try this and report. THanks

bye

dambacher

----------

